# Its a wrap!



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Something different for a change! And a first in the studio

Had Dubnuts Leon in for a colour change wrap, one of our new services.

Heres the time lapse video showing the install in progress.






And some finished stills
 








Cheers for looking

Bryan :thumb:

Fully wrapped pics at post number 76 :thumb:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks really cool - nice vid! :thumb:

how much would a green like that be to do a whole Z4 roadster? (no door shuts / under bonnet etc)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a damn cool process  Not sure my S60 would suit two-tone though :lol:


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Amazed at how many wraps have been shown on here in the last couple of days. Looks like a great idea.... Got me thinking now!haha


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

That is defo different but looks pretty good...

I can see this wrap stuff doing well in the UK


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can appreciate the skill of the wor but he needs shooting for that colour combo imo.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> I can appreciate the skill of the wor but he needs shooting for that colour combo imo.


You can be the one to tell him then (hope you can run fast :lol

It actually looks much better in the flesh


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> You can be the one to tell him then (hope you can run fast :lol
> 
> It actually looks much better in the flesh


Did someone mention my name??


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, great to see how its done as well


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Shagadelic


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

That looks fantastic, cracking work guys:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

At first I thought nooooooo!

By the end I was actually thinking that looks pretty cool, and I hate Green! :lol:

Nice one guys, when the day comes for me to sell the WR1 I think my next car will be wrapped in matt black and I know who I'll be getting to do it :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the video Bryan, The car looks kinda cool, a bit like someone has a softspot for maybe...









Without the bubbles of course... Or maybe..










Just trying to workout where the colour scheem idea came from.
Great work though and nice to be in a car that you know no-one else will have in that colour. Top work and a very cool car.:thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Some one call a taxi??










Just kidding, it looks cool. The curves of the Leon suit the two tone look :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> At first I thought nooooooo!
> 
> By the end I was actually thinking that looks pretty cool, and I hate Green! :lol:
> 
> Nice one guys, when the day comes for me to sell the WR1 I think my next car will be wrapped in matt black and I know who I'll be getting to do it :thumb:


Ha! maybe just a little bit like this for the next one eh clark?
















































Deanvtec said:


> Love the video Bryan, The car looks kinda cool, a bit like someone has a softspot for maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha that made me LOL mate and I have to live with the 2 tone!



noop said:


> Some one call a taxi??
> 
> My roof sign is in the post!!:thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

That GTR is naughty...

Private reg on pressed plates and its good to go


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome stuff Bry.

As for the colour, well at least you can peel it off


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Awesome stuff Bry.
> 
> As for the colour, well at least you can peel it off


The colour is STAYING !!!!! wait til you see it in the flesh Neil - Jeez its brighter than the pics!!:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> The colour is STAYING !!!!! wait til you see it in the flesh Neil - Jeez its brighter than the pics!!:thumb:


:lol:

I do actually like green so maybe it will grow on me.

Maybe.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

prkprk1 said:


> looks really cool - nice vid! :thumb:
> 
> how much would a green like that be to do a whole Z4 roadster? (no door shuts / under bonnet etc)


Drop me an email bryan @ driveandshine.co.uk (without the spaces) :thumb:


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like this! :thumb: Excellent work.

I also think even though the green may not be to some peoples taste, the contrast works brilliantly so gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Super cool 

I am in need of matte black for my Golf!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice guys :thumb:, that is a very brave colour choice G , can't wait to see it sometime soon. Is it staying like that with just a plain 2 tone colour or are graphics making an appearance as well - stands back getting ready for a flaming :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet baby Jesus :doublesho

I saw the roll of film pre application and it's a helluva lot greener than these pics. Proper Hulkster green.

I'm waiting on the dimensions for the stripes I mentioned Bry; will hopefully be dropping my grille off very shortly :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work guys


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

AndyC said:


> will hopefully be dropping my grille off very shortly :thumb:


Nice shade of 'baby pink' for you Andy


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow is all I can add other than what I have already said. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.

This is the first step to some very big things for the three of you and I am so excited for you! I know how much hard work has gone into this, not to mention the training and lengths you have gone to to get this added to your already impressive business empires.

I am currently looking at what a white scooby like mine looks like.....hmmmmm

Well done boys, I am so very very chuffed for you    Just such a shame others have not shared in that in one way or another. Still there is no accounting for people's behaviour at times!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks cracking that... i wouldn't mind that green on my ibiza, with a black roof.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

the more i see these wraps the more tempted i am to get my next car done, for so many differnt reasons, how long does the stuff last for and is it easily marked or damaged?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool like that allot ! 

Baz


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Davemm said:


> the more i see these wraps the more tempted i am to get my next car done, for so many differnt reasons, how long does the stuff last for and is it easily marked or damaged?


If applied correctly (and thats a key word here) then the film has a 5-7 yr life dependent on colour and type. Due to its flexible nature it is easily corrected by hand if any swirling exists but its film and not paint and therefore an easier upkeep!!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice work guys - can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Nice work guys - can't wait to get my Clio done


Edited for accuracy


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Edited for accuracy


LOL :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow thats bright! 

Looks uber cool though and as many have said cant wait to see it in the flesh G :thumb:

Looks like you had good fun doing it too, looking forward seeing things to come.... 

John


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

deff an option to keep in mind, as i realy want a white car, but that is harder than i thought it would be


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Its very bright and will certainly stand out! Looks like a great job of the fitting too.:thumb:

Think I'll prob get my roof done black.....just wish you guys could do it. :wall:


Is that that bloke off the telly in the second pic.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Is that that bloke off the telly in the second pic.


It is indeed!

Had a bit of trouble parking his winnebago outside though :lol:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Hmmmm so I could have a mat black merc eh ?????? 

Great work Bry! think the smarty mirrors need to come back now though Mr Dub


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:


> Hmmmm so I could have a mat black merc eh ??????


You can have any colour you like Si!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> It is indeed!
> 
> Had a bit of trouble parking his winnebago outside though :lol:


:lol::lol: bL00DY celebrities!! :lol::lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:


> Hmmmm so I could have a mat black merc eh ??????
> 
> Great work Bry! think the smarty mirrors need to come back now though Mr Dub


yeah you know you are possibly right! think Bry might have other ideas on that!



donnyboy said:


> :lol::lol: bL00DY celebrities!! :lol::lol:


Yep, Mr Big Shot:lol: I still had to wash my own car though!! In fairness he did make a cracking cup of coffee whilst I was finishing the "5th gear approved" wash process!!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!!

Looks good, smashing transformation

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure on the 2 colours, but looks nice


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ace work bry:thumb:

Have to call this place wrap world soon


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

what about paint lifting. I was talking to a guy who is repainting a SL65 at the moment what was wrapped in carbon film by someone in England and when they removed it, it lifted masses of the origional paint off.

oh and very nice work BTW not sure on the colour though but is is a bit of fun.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> what about paint lifting. I was talking to a guy who is repainting a SL65 at the moment what was wrapped in carbon film by someone in England and when they removed it, it lifted masses of the origional paint off.
> 
> oh and very nice work BTW not sure on the colour though but is is a bit of fun.


Correct me if I'm wrong lads, but isn't the done thing to heat the film which then melts the glue making removal easy? Then I guess you follow up with some panel wipe to mop up any remaining residue?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> what about paint lifting. I was talking to a guy who is repainting a SL65 at the moment what was wrapped in carbon film by someone in England and when they removed it, it lifted masses of the origional paint off.
> 
> oh and very nice work BTW not sure on the colour though but is is a bit of fun.


Fun - you should try driving it round town:driver::wave: There is a "shear" test that can be applied to any painted areas that may be suspect however only new or degassing paint causes concern and to be honest the case that you describe sounds very much like a bad job in removing it I'm afraid!



Neil_S said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong lads, but isn't the done thing to heat the film which then melts the glue making removal easy? Then I guess you follow up with some panel wipe to mop up any remaining residue?


Removal is kinda like that Neil, heat is present and skill in removing the film correctly too:thumb: and,as in many other things, AS preptone is your friend when it comes to (any) residue !!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bryan/Dub

I'm liking that - looked a bit OMG when I first saw it but it's often the brave decisions that yield the best results and that is testament to it!

the timelapse makes it look so easy but I know that takes real skill so :thumb: to all !

CM


----------



## T1NY W (Feb 20, 2009)

Which wrap film is this ?

Most of the vehicle specific wrap films ive seen have limited colours, I've not see that bight green before, and I like it 

Great work guys 

Tiny


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Impressed with the finish and customers adventurousness.

For me though I don’t get it, isn’t it the very opposite of everything that people seek on in this forum, the deep glossy shine you could swim in?

The care of the film must be quite onerous, once it gets swirls and scratches it’s not going to polish up is it?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

T1NY W said:


> Which wrap film is this ?
> 
> Most of the vehicle specific wrap films ive seen have limited colours, I've not see that bight green before, and I like it
> 
> ...


The film used comes in a range of 15 colours and a clear, its a specific vehicle wrap film, not a signmakers vinyl that some people use.



clcollins said:


> Impressed with the finish and customers adventurousness.
> 
> For me though I don't get it, isn't it the very opposite of everything that people seek on in this forum, the deep glossy shine you could swim in?
> 
> The care of the film must be quite onerous, once it gets swirls and scratches it's not going to polish up is it?


The film can be polished and waxed if you want, and with the new technology you can actually get 'paintfilm' which is as it sounds - paint on a film!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work brian.

Glad to see the new line is taking off!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

This looks stunning, really suits the car! :thumb:


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome results...I'm seriously tempted...pearl white M3 and/or 'drug dealer' Black ML.........


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks excellent, did you have to undergo training to be able to do it or did you teach yourselves?

Also is that The Cult?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> That looks excellent, did you have to undergo training to be able to do it or did you teach yourselves?
> 
> Also is that The Cult?


I can confirm the installers are fully trained  teaching yourself would be about as satisfying as learning to juggle chainsaws........

And Bryan at DnS shares a cult appreciation with me, its something to do with the opening sequence of the film layer cake!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> That looks excellent, did you have to undergo training to be able to do it or did you teach yourselves?
> 
> Also is that The Cult?


She Sells Sanctuary (long version)!


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I like it, good work :thumb:

Drive 'n' shine is there a possibility of just wrapping single panels?


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> She Sells Sanctuary (long version)!


You just need to make the video longer so we can hear more of it, class song that I've not heard in ages. :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

oOoooo this is really starting to get to me.....

After seeing Big Jo's white M3 and seeing this, I really want to Matt Black wrap my car.

I saw a E46 Ci car wrapped in matt black, and it looked ok, but not great! 

Humm decisions decisions!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Fun - you should try driving it round town:driver::wave: There is a "shear" test that can be applied to any painted areas that may be suspect however only new or degassing paint causes concern and to be honest the case that you describe sounds very much like a bad job in removing it I'm afraid!
> 
> Removal is kinda like that Neil, heat is present and skill in removing the film correctly too:thumb: and,as in many other things, AS preptone is your friend when it comes to (any) residue !!!


thats what my friend thinks either that or they were removing it in large strips holding it at the end therefore there was too much"pull" on the paint. anyway the graffix company have a £2k paint bill now to worry about! you should get a vid of you drivign round to see the look on peoples faces! commical!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> thats what my friend thinks either that or they were removing it in large strips holding it at the end therefore there was too much"pull" on the paint. anyway the graffix company have a £2k paint bill now to worry about! you should get a vid of you drivign round to see the look on peoples faces! commical!


It is getting some significant attention!!!! Saw Chri3barn5 today and when he saw it I noticed him visibly squinting, it is that bright....!!:doublesho


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyN said:


> You just need to make the video longer so we can hear more of it, class song that I've not heard in ages. :thumb:


Book your ML in and it will be longer :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Vyker said:


> oOoooo this is really starting to get to me.....
> 
> After seeing Big Jo's white M3 and seeing this, I really want to Matt Black wrap my car.
> 
> ...


Hey Vyker - Clear your PM box mate!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

FitzyJ said:


> I like it, good work :thumb:
> 
> Drive 'n' shine is there a possibility of just wrapping single panels?


Single panels are no problem, drop me an email bryan @ driveandshine.co.uk (without the spaces) if you want any further info :thumb:


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Book your ML in and it will be longer :lol:


Im tempted, love the M3 in black so the pearl white can possibly take more thinking about.

However, the ML in black would be awesome (when mercedes decide to give me it back!!)

Paul is due up next month and is going to try and tempt me further.....fortunately for you I have the willpower of a gnat when it comes to things like this.....


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyN said:


> Im tempted, love the M3 in black so the pearl white can possibly take more thinking about.
> 
> However, the ML in black would be awesome (when mercedes decide to give me it back!!)
> 
> Paul is due up next month and is going to try and tempt me further.....fortunately for you I have the willpower of a gnat when it comes to things like this.....


I'll send some samples up with him :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Hey Vyker - Clear your PM box mate!!


Done! ta!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

great workmanship bryan (and you team) 

looks good


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> It is getting some significant attention!!!! Saw Chri3barn5 today and when he saw it I noticed him visibly squinting, it is that bright....!!:doublesho


People always have trouble with my name


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - think I need to see in real life to appreciate the look though :thumb:

saw them wrapping a racing Porsche at that big show at the NEC recently, looked really good. What do you think the missus would say if the A3 came home matt black, with the black windows and nice set of BBS 










In hindsight, the words 'divorce', 'you' & '****ing' would probably be involved


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

MMmmmmm Matt Black ML (horrible wheels tho)

http://spots.autogespot.com/viewimages.php?id=a214748364808052007150611

Quite tempting that. Loving the vinyl twist on things :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> looks good - think I need to see in real life to appreciate the look though :thumb:
> 
> saw them wrapping a racing Porsche at that big show at the NEC recently, looked really good. What do you think the missus would say if the A3 came home matt black, with the black windows and nice set of BBS
> 
> In hindsight, the words 'divorce', 'you' & '****ing' would probably be involved


Tell her you won a free car makeover on here..............like the ones woman get on those daft programmes....only for cars. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I've got some outdoor pictures to upload when I get chance to get to my pc (as opposed to posting from my iPhone). The car looks great in natural light, this type of film doesn't have the gloss or depth of paint, it can't do-it's a coloured vinyl film. But it does provide a solution to certain situations, and with the Paintfilm project around the corner, you can have the best of both worlds (at a cost). Real car paint, on a flexible film, groundbreaking stuff. Can't wait to show you all more soon.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok after living with the 2tone look for a week G decided to get the rest of the car done, so here it is in all its greeness!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The finish looks spot on mate.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks amazing, he certainly won't be missed when out and about.

How do you deal with panel gaps? Do you tuck the wrap into the gap of cut along the seam line?

The only reason I ask is that you can see a small white outline on the boot area.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> That looks amazing, he certainly won't be missed when out and about.
> 
> How do you deal with panel gaps? Do you tuck the wrap into the gap of cut along the seam line?
> 
> The only reason I ask is that you can see a small white outline on the boot area.


Boot / rear bumper needs redoing, we ran short on film so whats on there is only temp


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

worked out on the way home what people were looking at, its the colour!!!!

Oh and I also worked out...... Only Leon in the UK in this colour I can be 100 percent sure!!:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks great , much prefer that to the 2 tone one G :lol:


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Should have left it two tone, reminds me of this guy :lol:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you have to declare that to the DVLA as a recolour?

Would be quite interested in what that costs.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sonic said:


> Do you have to declare that to the DVLA as a recolour?
> 
> Would be quite interested in what that costs.


Nope its a temporary colour change and categorically NOT notifiable to the DVLA. Bry at drive n shine is yer man for the price!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bluloop said:


> Should have left it two tone, reminds me of this guy :lol:


Cheers! I was wrapping this when you phoned tonight, sorry!!


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Or these maybe


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bluloop said:


> Or these maybe


They were mentioned today! only 2 of us are old enough to remember them though


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

I assume the DVLA have to be informed of the colour change, even though the car itself hasn't changed colour underneath?

I love the idea of wrapping. So many possibilities


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeungster said:


> I assume the DVLA have to be informed of the colour change, even though the car itself hasn't changed colour underneath?
> 
> I love the idea of wrapping. So many possibilities


Err as above mate, its not notifiable to the DVLA. Otherwise this would throw up all sorts of probs considering they are changed every 6 months or so:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mate if you re-wrap the Leon with anything Simpsons related then Reggie and I will have to take you to the basement for some re-education :wave::lol:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats is brilliant - excellent work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Ok after living with the 2tone look for a week G decided to get the rest of the car done, so here it is in all its greeness!


So did I copy the new Clio 200 launch colour or did they copy me.......










Trust me in the magazine pics the colour is very very similar....


----------

